# Bike armor advice.



## DSGSL (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey guys need help with bike armor. who makes a decent one for 150 or less.


----------



## beardedstealth (Jan 8, 2009)

*Not sure how much...*

but this looks like some pretty sweet bike armor


----------



## AZnewbie (Oct 14, 2009)

Ol' Literal Larry showing up for a reply


----------



## Elitist-Scum (Feb 28, 2010)

Bike Armor? Seriously? In AZ? man I need more weed!


----------



## Azufa (Jun 1, 2009)

This is what I used when I was a beginner.









I use this advanced setup now.









This is me on my road bike.









This is what usually happens when I go outside.









My Star Wars years.









Rabbit hunting.


----------



## chongoman (Jun 25, 2006)

I have only one thing to protect...


----------



## AchrisK (May 15, 2006)

Wow, this is a helpful bunch. 

You might have more luck using the search function in the Beginner's Corner, or All Mountain, or maybe on the whole place.


----------



## AZnewbie (Oct 14, 2009)

Im sure a serious response will show up at some point. I used to wear full DH armor on the east coast, but I would die in it out here with the heat.


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

AZnewbie said:


> Im sure a serious response will show up at some point.


Don't count on it.


----------



## jr4asu (Oct 17, 2006)

Azufa said:


> This is what I used when I was a beginner.


I vote for this one!!!


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm sure a legit answer would be forthcoming if anyone could figure out what the actual question is.


----------



## Chainlube333 (Mar 23, 2010)

Is there a big steel ball with a big S and M dude wearing a camelbak with a midget in it trying to kill riders some where in AZ. I almost forgot Tina Turner screaming for the riders death.


----------



## jr4asu (Oct 17, 2006)

I really like the bell on the bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## generic602 (Aug 10, 2009)

Blatant said:


> I'm sure a legit answer would be forthcoming if anyone could figure out what the actual question is.


+1. Especially considering this guy's previous epic fail at dual personalities, I'm not sure even _he_ knows what he's asking ut:


----------



## DSGSL (Mar 22, 2010)

ok some of those pics were good, but i messed up body armor. hat is a good set for the heat.


----------



## Azufa (Jun 1, 2009)

Spring Collection


















For the dogs


----------



## MattyBoyR6 (Sep 18, 2004)

Seriously is the question armor for the bike to protect from icky rocks or armor for the body?


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Too hot? Not with nostril vents.

For summer days though, I go with #2.


----------



## sunsetrider (Jun 15, 2006)

LOL, that's hilarious, I guess paying close attention to your question around here is a good idea.


----------



## shockrwave (Sep 9, 2009)

I usually get mine at Sports Authority. But I thought you guys sold them at Dick's Sporting Goods. If I remember correctly, it was called.........Dick Armor.


----------



## DSGSL (Mar 22, 2010)

Nope just dick tape. by the way i would take number 2 anyday. i mean the girl


----------



## shockrwave (Sep 9, 2009)

DSGSL said:


> Nope just dick tape. by the way i would take number 2 anyday. i mean the girl


I drop a deuce, everyday.


----------



## abcnorte (Feb 21, 2009)

http://www.collegehumor.com/picture:57025


----------

